

GEOS 8-bit operating system - andrewstuart
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GEOS_(8-bit_operating_system)

======
mpyne
Our family actually ended up with PC/GEOS (16-bit) at some point in 1993 or 94
or so. Wasn't really that neat to use though, we quickly gave up on
experimenting with it and just stuck with DOS and Win 3.1.

------
dlinder
Memory lane this weekend. First the Amiga Unix article, now this. For us lucky
C=128 owners, we could run GEOS or GEOS 128 which could use the C-128's 80
column mode (640x200). That was aspect ratio hell, 640x200 on a 4x3 screen
meant you had noticeably rectangular pixels.

------
bascule
But what about GSOS?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_GS/OS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_GS/OS)

------
icedata
I installed GEOS on my father's C-64. I found it was surprising well done
although not too practical.

